# [PLEASE READ] Thinking of making a Panic Room



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought I would bring this idea up to all of you, lets make a panic room. Instead of the developers getting bothered with their much used time, lets make a forum under general where users can get some kind of tech support in case they messed their device up. We dont have a team assigned to it, but we have a helpful community feel here where we can help them get the phone back to life.

What do you think?

Feel free to elaborate your analysis.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds great! I know that I have had times when I would have needed something like a panic room!


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

b16 said:


> I thought I would bring this idea up to all of you, lets make a panic room. Instead of the developers getting bothered with their much used time, lets make a forum under general where users can get some kind of tech support in case they messed their device up. We dont have a team assigned to it, but we have a helpful community feel here where we can help them get the phone back to life.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Feel free to elaborate your analysis.


I think it sounds like a great idea.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Def like this idea. We see far to many cases where we get PM's or thread jacked for issues not even relating to what we put out.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

This isn't to provide tech support but to help promote being open and getting help before someone might make the decision to fraudulently report to insurance. We are here as a team, not individuals, feedback very welcome at this moment. We will be hiring well rounded power users to help as much as possible to keep users in the know.


----------



## lilstevie (Jun 21, 2011)

sounds wonderful, certainly much better than trying to deal with support plus fixing bugs


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

I think it's a pretty good idea... I know when I started hacking, I thought I was too good for guides (Boy was I stupid ) and I panicked when I got in a bootloop. I would be willing to help some people out in there... but I do get annoyed when people go "HALP! HOW DO IS USE ADBS?!?!"... though I think our community is better than that 

Plus, I can do a pretty good fake Indian accent </sarcasm>


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

b16 said:


> I thought I would bring this idea up to all of you, lets make a panic room. Instead of the developers getting bothered with their much used time, lets make a forum under general where users can get some kind of tech support in case they messed their device up. We dont have a team assigned to it, but we have a helpful community feel here where we can help them get the phone back to life.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Feel free to elaborate your analysis.


Starting it in General might be a good idea, but it might get cluttered. In that case, maybe make a per-device panic room section?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm no developer or anyone special but saw this via Twitter and I must say this would be sweet for users that's for sure! I have had times where I needed something like this. I also really really like helping people out as I've learned a lot via forums and I really love giving back. So I think this would be a superb idea to help improve the site even more!


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

i am 1,000,000 willing to help out... if you guys like, let me know if there is anything i can do


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great idea. A sticky thread or sub-forum for each phone would be sweet. I'd love to try to help people out.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

what about a system like http://www.osqa.net/ ?


----------



## LowFire (Jul 23, 2011)

I think a forum like that would be very beneficial to a lot of users


----------



## actngrezy (Jun 25, 2011)

Great idea. A sub forum per device or brand would be great as well. I know for instance moto phones use rsdlite and sbf files to fix many issues so instead of having a category for each moto phone you could do a general moto secttion but again that could end up very cluttered. 
Either way some type of sub sections would be needed for devices so threads that people post that have a problem don't get lost in the mix.

I think a section for guides may be helpfuul as well. Maybe not in the panic section but say a section which users can go that have guides for adb, how to flash and sbf/ use rsdlite, how to flash a recovery image, etc. Or guides in the panic section that relate to fixing phones. This may be helpful to have in one section because many good guides in froums are scattered throughout different sub forums so many do not see these guides.


----------

